# wax for silver



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

what wax do people recomend for silver paint.... my freind recently clayed my car and done the full works like??? its been a couple of monthes,and we put two layers of wax on. will the wax still be on the car...... i have only used dodo juice wax safe shampoo to clean the car


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

What effect do you want?

If you want a shallow, mirror, finish with good reflections then use a good sealant. If you want a deep shine that isn't necessarily reflective then go for a good wax.

Pretty much anything is good these days.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

For Silver I find Jeffs Acrylic Jett and Dodo Diamond White work very well..

Check this little Silver Saxo out to see


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

i use dodo juice supernatural on mine  get a sample pot you can do your car a good 2 / 3 times with one


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Dodo Diamond White [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I use Dodo Juice Supernatural and top up the finish with Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical (not straight afterwards!). Both create fantastic reflections, beading and really make metallic paint sparkle. This is my QS after having a coat of Red Mist, as it was waxed only the previous week and therefore not required.


----------



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

thaks for advice evryone.im so lost with detailing,i have got loads to learn....does anyone no of any good and reliable websites.... ?


----------



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kanikuman said:


> I use Dodo Juice Supernatural and top up the finish with Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical (not straight afterwards!). Both create fantastic reflections, beading and really make metallic paint sparkle. This is my QS after having a coat of Red Mist, as it was waxed only the previous week and therefore not required.


 how often do you top up....its been 2months and about 8 washes .............nice finish by the way


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I like to wax the car once a month (just one coat), then weather permitting, give it a coat of Red Mist Tropical the following day. From then on I just wash and Red Mist until the next wax.


----------



## spookone (Oct 24, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> I use Dodo Juice Supernatural and top up the finish with Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical (not straight afterwards!). Both create fantastic reflections, beading and really make metallic paint sparkle. This is my QS after having a coat of Red Mist, as it was waxed only the previous week and therefore not required.


Now thats nice


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

On silver i used to use Zaino Z2 topped with Dodo Juice Supernatural and the finish was fantastic


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Josh89 said:


> thaks for advice evryone.im so lost with detailing,i have got loads to learn....does anyone no of any good and reliable websites.... ?


Depends on what you want to do but there is plenty info about for you to have a read, here's a few links for advice on techniques and products to spend loads of your hard earned on :wink:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/

Hope that helps


----------

